# Jack stands



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Maxis has a cool looking one that you use a drill motor to make it lift or go down.


----------



## Main breaker (Apr 22, 2012)

Look at the Greenlee 687 reel stands,with their spindle they work very well.Check out Platt.com,good price.


----------



## bobbyorr (Dec 4, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> Maxis has a cool looking one that you use a drill motor to make it lift or go down.


I got a set of them. They work great. Worth a look if you are still in the market.
http://www.maxis-tools.com/Product/Maxis_Pro-Jax/


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

The Maxis wire grips are second to none, those things will pay for themselves in no time at all.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

I used these Maxis Jackstands for wire pulls of 600 mcm. We had 4 sets of stands and the Maxis just could not take the abuse of heavy wire pulling, the bearings went bad within 2 months of pulling wire. Yes, they where very easy to set up and nice to use, but did not last. Once they 'industrialize' these jacks, they will be the thing to use, but not yet, IMO

Greenlee is the way to go, they will last for ever.


----------



## norite (Dec 16, 2012)

ZinskI/E said:


> Trying to locate some ratcheting jack stands for cable spools to purchase. I have used sets that had two cradles on the uprights with a top cradle for the larger spools. Can't seem to find anything on the Greenlee, Ideal, or Current tool sites. Can anyone help with a manufacturer or part number?


 
The jacks you are looking for are made by a company called Simplex.


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Simplex railroad jacks. Company I used to work for had a modified set to hold an axel for a spool.


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

These will work rather well though.


----------



## norite (Dec 16, 2012)

azsly1 said:


> Simplex railroad jacks. Company I used to work for had a modified set to hold an axel for a spool.


We call that model a "toe" jack. Use it to get under heavy switchgear or transformers to raise them up enough to get a forklift, pallet or pallet truck under them. (or out from under them)

Simplex also makes a model with 2 hooks on the side and a U saddle on the top of the jack, all three for use jacking up reels using an axle through the center of the reel. I think that is what the o/p was looking for.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

norite said:


> Simplex also makes a model with 2 hooks on the side and a U saddle on the top of the jack, all three for use jacking up reels using an axle through the center of the reel. I think that is what the o/p was looking for.


I'm using those on my current job, will snap a pic tomorrow ( if I can figure out how to get the pics off my phone ).


----------



## norite (Dec 16, 2012)

eejack said:


> I'm using those on my current job, will snap a pic tomorrow ( if I can figure out how to get the pics off my phone ).


Found a pic on google, hope I did this right. Never saw one nice and new like this though, usually they are rusty, need to lubed up and the base is broken or missing.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

norite said:


> Found a pic on google, hope I did this right. Never saw one nice and new like this though, usually they are rusty, need to lubed up and the base is broken or missing.


This looks like the old style jacks.
Like a bumper or farmers jack they are strong, but are known to fail when trying to jack up or down. You never knew when they would let go. 
I have a large farmers jack for my Jeep. Good for getting out of spots when my winch can't do it.


----------



## norite (Dec 16, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> This looks like the old style jacks.
> Like a bumper or farmers jack they are strong, but are known to fail when trying to jack up or down. You never knew when they would let go.
> I have a large farmers jack for my Jeep. Good for getting out of spots when my winch can't do it.


They are not the same as a farmers jack which you throw in the back of a 4x4 for when you get stuck, they are very strong. I've used them most often in the mines here and on surface projects as well. They are heavy and awkward to drag around and usually ugly as hell, but stand up to a lot of abuse and can be set up on uneven ground. They also jack up the reel quickly and can adapt to various size reels easily with the multiple hook heights.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

norite said:


> Found a pic on google, hope I did this right. Never saw one nice and new like this though, usually they are rusty, need to lubed up and the base is broken or missing.


i've used these before, these can hold at least 2000' of copper 750. I'd recommend keeping a scrap piece of 1.5" rigid, about 3 feet long for a handle to jack these up and down with.


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

norite said:


> Found a pic on google, hope I did this right. Never saw one nice and new like this though, usually they are rusty, need to lubed up and the base is broken or missing.


That's what I was thinking of.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

eejack said:


> I'm using those on my current job, will snap a pic tomorrow ( if I can figure out how to get the pics off my phone ).


Still smart phone stupid. Sorry about the reflective cones...


----------

